# wag kang mag alala



## noti mouse

Hi again everyone,

I received the text/instant message from my girlfriend last night and i dont understand it fully. Could one of you knid people out there enlighten me on what she is teling me.
Thanks so much again for a great forum.
noti mouse

wag kang mag alala.ikaw lang lalaki iibigin k0ng 2nay mg pakaylan man.sana maging akin ka.gus2 mg punta sa ibang bansa na kasama ka kapiling ka at mglambingan tayo sa tabi ng dagat.sana'y kapiling kita ngyn akin mahal.


----------



## DotterKat

Hi noti mouse,

Here is the translation : Do not worry. You are the only man that I will truly love forever. I wish that you would be mine. I would like to go abroad with you and we will ( " maglambingan tayo " is open to interpretation ) hold hands/kiss/flirt with each other.....by the seashore. I wish you were here with me right now, my love.
>>>>>>>>>>

Most of the words and sentences are abridged, but I got the correct translation of what she was trying to say. However, as I said, " maglambingan tayo " can be as explicit as she meant it to be - she could have meant the two of you sitting on the beach and simply chatting, or holding hands, or kissing......or whatever.

Gary


----------



## noti mouse

DotterKat said:


> Hi noti mouse,
> 
> Here is the translation : Do not worry. You are the only man that I will truly love forever. I wish that you would be mine. I would like to go abroad with you and we will ( " maglambingan tayo " is open to interpretation ) hold hands/kiss/flirt with each other.....by the seashore. I wish you were here with me right now, my love.
> >>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Most of the words and sentences are abridged, but I got the correct translation of what she was trying to say. However, as I said, " maglambingan tayo " can be as explicit as she meant it to be - she could have meant the two of you sitting on the beach and simply chatting, or holding hands, or kissing......or whatever.
> 
> Gary


Thanks DotterKat for your time and ongoing help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ajura

It is never mind in English.


----------



## noti mouse

Ajura said:


> It is never mind in English.


 Thanks Ajura, much appreciated. It all helps me get a better grasp on the language. Thanks very much for your time.


----------



## niernier

hello, question ko lang. Paano yan naging "never mind" Ajura?

Pakisalin mo nga sa tagalog ang "never mind"?


----------



## BriTexan

I strongly believe that _"wag kang mag alala"_ is *"Don't worry"* in English and NOT *"Never mind."*

*Never mind = "Di bali na", "huwag mo nang isipin", "hayaan mo na". *Hit or miss, I believe one of the translations is pretty close semantically, if not the exact one.


----------



## niernier

Right. "wag kang mag-alala" is "Don't worry". 

DotterKat did well on the translations.  Cheers


----------



## Ajura

BriTexan said:


> I strongly believe that _"wag kang mag alala"_ is *"Don't worry"* in English and NOT *"Never mind."*
> 
> *Never mind = "Di bali na", "huwag mo nang isipin", "hayaan mo na". *Hit or miss, I believe one of the translations is pretty close semantically, if not the exact one.



but it can also mean like that.

For example 
Wag ka'ng mag-alala dun-Never mind that

in my dialect tingnan is tignan

perhaps my dialect uses that kind of meaning.


----------

